# Welches Tablet für die Uni?



## Eledor92 (29. April 2015)

*Welches Tablet für die Uni?*

Gute Tag,
Ich wollte mir ein Tablet für die Uni anschaffen nur ich weiß nicht welches, ich brauche dazu noch einen Stift, dabei oder seperat Kaufen ist eigentlich egal.Es geht mir darum wenn eine Vorlesungs PDF draußen ist, ich diese auf dem Tablet bearbeiten kann sprich wären der Vorlesung mitschreiben. Sonst habe ich immer so mit geschrieben es dann mit dem PC auf die PDF übertragen und am Schluss als gesamtes Auszudrucken, da ich mir am Schluss immer noch extra Notizen machen.
Dazu wären auch gute Apps gute das ich z.b in einer PDF noch ein leeres Dokument dranhängen kann um extra zu dieser Folie noch etwas mit zu schreiben.
Nun die Hauptfrage, welches Tablet (bis 500€)würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Schon mal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

MfG
Eledor92


----------



## Turbo1993 (29. April 2015)

*AW: Welches Tablet für die Uni?*

Grüße,
wichtig ist, dass du ein Tablet mit Digitalzier kaufst. Das ist ein extra Layer unter dem Bildschirm, der spezielle Stifte erkennt. Zum Beispiel die Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 Serie besitzt so etwas, oder auch das Microsoft Surfarce Pro 3. Mit normalen Touch-Screen und diesen billigen Stiften wirst du keinen Spaß haben.
Ich selber verwende ein Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 für die Uni. Zusammen mit ezPDF Reader und LectureNote ist es mittlerweile ganz gut zum Mitschreiben.
Allerdings würde ich zu einen Windows Gerät tendieren, wenn ich noch mal die wahl hätte. Mein Kommilitone hat ein Convertible (leider sch**** teuer) mit Touch und OneNote, was einfach nur super funktioniert (besonders OneNote hat daran anteil).
Ich hatte mal das Lenovo Thinkpad 2 (wichtig mit Stift, sonst fehlt der Digitalzier) ins Auge gefasst. Allerdings ist das schon ein paar Tage her.

Meine Erfahrung ist, dass man wirklich nach einem Tablet suchen muss, was sich zum schreiben eignet. Die stinknormalen können das im Normalfall leider mehr schlecht, als recht.
Ich hoffe, dir helfen meine Erfahrungen.


----------



## Eledor92 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Welches Tablet für die Uni?*

Noch zu erwähnen wäre das ich Verwandtschaft in Kanada habe und ein Tablet auch Importieren könnte(ohne Zoll da als "Gift" verschickt wird). Würde sich da was andern oder lohnt sich das? Ich hatte mir auch das Thinkpad mal angeschaut und dann surface pro 3 sind aber im Budget weiter oben, vl. spar ich einfach noch etwas.


----------



## arbiterhand (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Welches Tablet für die Uni?*

Samsung Note 8 oder 10.1

Ich verweise mal auf meinen Post in einem anderen Thread, hier hätte er besser gepasst!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-hardware/390155-tablet-fuer-uni-gesucht.html

Leere Seite in einem PDF einfügen auch kein Problem habe ich immer gemacht wenn ich bei einer Slide viel mitschreiben musste. Klappt alles 1A

PS bin kein Markenbotschafter  mich machen nur gut durchdachte Techniken glücklich. Habs nach der Uni dann aber auch wieder verkauft. Während der Uni aber wirklich erste Sahne! Auch das 8"


----------



## Evandure (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Welches Tablet für die Uni?*

Hi,
ich weiß nicht ob du immernoch nach einem Gerät suchst. Wenn ja dann würde ich dir raten auf ein Surface Pro zu sparen. 
Windows ist in der Uni einfach so viel besser als ein Android Gerät. Nicht nur wegen dem Mitschreiben, sondern wegen der allgemeinen Kompatibilität. 
Zudem lässt sich auf einer Windowsmaschine ordentlich mit Word und Excel arbeiten, was du irgendwann sicher mal brauchen wirst für Berichte usw.
Ich benutze ein Vaio Flip 14A und für die Uni ist es Klasse. Neu bekommt man die nicht mehr, macht aber nichts, so toll sind die nämlich nicht. Habe meins damals nur extrem günstig bekommen und deswegen behalten.
Du kannst dir mal das Surface Pro 3 ansehen (gerade erst wieder viel teurer geworden) oder auch Geräte wie das Helix 2 von Lenovo. Ich finde die allerdings etwas klein, da wäre dann das R7-371T-52JR z.B. was.
Du kannst auch auf das Surface Pro 4 warten welches bald kommen soll.
Auf Zwischenlösungen wie ein Samsung Note würde ich verzichten. Entweder ganz oder garnicht, also Windows oder Papier.
Bei mir habe ich die Fingereingabe in den Treibern komplett deaktiviert und als Programm nutze ich PDF Annotator.
Gruß Silas


----------

